# pics of my 200



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

check out my 200sx and give me some feedback

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/676502


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

wow! very nice

your car is exactly how i wanted mine to look like when i first started modding my car .. down to the kit , color , and lights ..

:thumbup:


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

how much of a difference did the cams make on your car? What did they cost and do you recommend? Your car is lookin pretty hot too.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

hey another 1.6T! cool car man, wish mine looked as good as yours... it gets the job done though!

wanna join me and buy some JWT turbo cams? I'm getting them soon!


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

How many people do you need to get a better buy? I am definately interested.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

well i don't think we'll be able to get more than you and I... I've asked a few other 1.6T owners and they don't have the money right now. We can maybe get 10% off...


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

10% is better than nothing. After my ten week wait for JWT they should give them to me.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

yeah no kidding, i got JWT to program when I had the turbo auto... then i swapped manual and I bought the JWT stage 2 pp and clutch disk... then I had them retune my ecu again... this is the third time I've got them to retune AND bought something from them... i've spent near 1300 bucks there this year! DISCOUNT please!


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Very nice 200. Has a real nice stance to it. 
That color sets off the car well. Have you dyno'd it yet?


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

I haven't dynoed it yet, still working out the bugs. It runs really strong. A friend of mine has a wide band, I'd like to see what it has to say. I haven't boosted over 8psi yet, still breaking everything in. Feels alot better than stock though. It really has come together though. Not really the same car my wife bought new in 1995.


----------



## SE-R2FAST (Jul 21, 2004)

Damn your 200sx looks NICE!!!! :thumbup: Keep the mods up


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Very Nice!!!!


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

thanks alot MY, your car was my build idol as far as performance mods go. I read every NPM article about your car over and over again before I spent the $4k. I think it is money well spent.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Awesome. So did you buy the whole Hotshot set up?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

im lovin it


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

incredible. loving the cai with the turbo set-up :thumbup: :cheers:


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

that's not a cai, its just that the new piping for the disco potato turbo makes the cold pipe for the intercooler come up where a CAI would come in.


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

Nostrodomas said:


> Awesome. So did you buy the whole Hotshot set up?


Yes it is the complete hotshot setup. I upgraded to the disco potato. The kit is very thorough, comes with everything plus some that you will need to do the install. I highly recommend this kit to anyone considering. It took me months of convincing myself, now i see it as money well spent. Thanks to everyone for your great comments, this car has really come together.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Really nice 200..if I had enough money to turbo and mod my old 200SX I woulda done it. Keep up the work! :thumbup:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Love it, love it, love it.


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

very very nice. how'd you get the tails to reflect so well? i painted mine with red spray but its not glossy or anything.


----------



## JaySlide (Aug 27, 2004)

car's looking good


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Tickwomp said:


> very very nice. how'd you get the tails to reflect so well? i painted mine with red spray but its not glossy or anything.


Try using clearcoat.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

That's a sick 200 ya got there. GTR Kit = the best kit, IMO. Color looks great and the turbo setup is sweet. You've done an awesome job, keep it up! :thumbup:


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

Tickwomp said:


> very very nice. how'd you get the tails to reflect so well? i painted mine with red spray but its not glossy or anything.


I used transarent candy red model paint that I bought at a hobby store. I taped off the already red area and sprayed the amber and white areas until I got the color I wanted. The paint cost like $6.00. Check your local hobby shop.


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

you didn't cover it with anything? any sort of clear coat? i got some gloss coat stuff at a hobby store and put that on but it didn't do much. i sprayed the whole tail light to get both of em the same tint of red though, but like i say, its dull compared to a regular tail light.


----------



## primerblack200sx (Aug 29, 2004)

nice car


----------



## SE-Rious Rider (Feb 19, 2004)

damn homie, nice


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

Tickwomp said:


> very very nice. how'd you get the tails to reflect so well? i painted mine with red spray but its not glossy or anything.


they sell transparent red vinyl on EBay...looks great and 10x easier than painting


----------

